
Greenspun applies a book of sales advice to his business - davi
http://philip.greenspun.com/book-reviews/yes
======
tptacek
_The Yelp project did not work out at all well. About 20 customers registered
with Yelp and entered positive reviews, but then Yelp deleted nearly all of
them. Folks have explained to us that Yelp only publishes positive reviews on
the pages of companies who pay them to be listed (flight school owners are
famously unwilling to part with money!)._

Data points accumulating.

~~~
bumbledraven
The sentence preceding the excerpt you quoted is relevant. Phil wrote, "We did
this recently by asking customers to go to Facebook and Yelp and write reviews
of East Coast Aero Club." But Yelp frowns upon businesses that do that:

<http://www.yelp.com/business/common_questions>

Q. "Should I ask customers to write reviews for my business?"

A. "While we understand that there is a temptation to solicit reviews from
your customers, it is not something we encourage. [...] If you do ask your
customers for reviews, please be prepared for the review number fluctuation
that might follow."

------
JacobAldridge
I must admit, I was expecting this piece to be ironic (especially after
describing the book as a "lame sequel"), or to have a punch line that they
applied all of this and sales dropped 72%.

So I had to re-read it with a different mindset, and there's a few tips I can
take away.

------
kqr2
Here's an outline/summary of the book:

 _Yes!: 50 Scientifically Proven Ways to Be Persuasive_

[http://bookoutlines.pbworks.com/Yes!?SearchFor=50+scientific...](http://bookoutlines.pbworks.com/Yes!?SearchFor=50+scientifically&sp=1)

 _Edit: fix link_

~~~
greenlblue
Link is broken.

------
ableal
_I'm not sure how to rename a one-hour flight lesson_

Borrow Mark Pilgrim's "Dive into X" line. Well, perhaps using "jump" instead
of "dive" ...

